# Braid cuts.



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi all.
As we know, good knots are essential to catching fish. I only use a few different knots, and I think I tie them all pretty well. My problem is, tying most of them well means pulling hard on the tags and / or mainline, and as I use fine (6lb) braid as mainline on many of my reels I end up with nasty little cuts from it.
At home when pre-rigging I sometimes make some wraps around a screwdriver to pull knots tight, but out on the 'yak I don't have a screwdriver. Somewhere, on one of the fishing forums I frequent, there was a link to a video demonstrating a knot. The guy in the vid. had some kind of ring, with a groove around the outside, that was designed for this purpose. 
Does anyone know where that link is? Can you get these in Oz? What do the rest of you use / do to avoid braid cuts when tying knots?


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I sometimes grab the tag ends with my pliers if need to pull extra tight being careful not to damage the braid weave.

Marty


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I just pull until I almost cut the tip of my finger off and swear and carry on and tell myself there must be a better way.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks.
Marty - haven't had a lot of luck using pliers. Bit ham fisted and tend to break the braid. OK I guess for pulling the tag end, but wouldn't touch my main line with them.

mingle - will try that one, thanks.

Barrabundy - exactly what I do!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

Tag end between the teeth, couple of wraps around the meaty part of the palm of my hand. Try and avoid the creases. pull like buggery

At home with heavier braid i use a towel wrapped around my hand. and the same process.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

I've never cut myself with braid :?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I've cut myself many times trying to retrieve a snagged lure, but never tying the knots.
I think you might be tying them too tight?
I really only tie double unis with braid.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

IDK what I'm doing wrong. Maybe I just need to take a teaspoon of cement and HTFU... I use double unis to join braid to braid, and albrights for attaching mono leader. It's the albrights that tend to cut me the worst, and if they aren't locked up tight they aren't tied... If using a swivel or antikink I use a locked blood knot with 12-13 turns in 6 lB braid. These cut sometimes too
Might try using an old riggers glove next time. Might help with handling slippery spikey fish too.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Pull with your teeth. You won't cut your fingers.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

GregL said:


> Pull with your teeth. You won't cut your fingers.


So you hold the tag end in your teeth and the other end you hold in your other set of teeth?


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Erm....no mate, although you can give that a shot in the wee hours after a few drinks if you like.
I'll attempt to help again.

Tie your knots and pull them into shape with your fingers. Then, slide them together and wrap the braid mainline a couple of times around your index finger and then pinch it with your thumb too. Hold it all firm and then you can give the tag end of the braid a little tug with your teeth to tighten the knot.
You are getting cuts because the braid is moving across your skin when you are pulling it tight. Wrapping it a couple of times around your finger, rather than just once, will help to stop it sliding as it will grip on to itself.
Just quietly, I've tied a couple of leaders over the years and have only cut myself once - and that was the first knot I ever tied with braid. That knot taught me two things - you shouldnt try to snap braid with your hands, and you can't bite through it either.
Regards,
Greg


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

punchanello said:


> I've never cut myself with braid :?


you are always self harming...or is that self abusing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Theumage (Oct 13, 2010)

I think you're after the
Tie Fast Knot Tyer

My local here doesn't stock them unfortuantly.


----------



## bnsyak (Dec 13, 2011)

what about turning the pliers around and wrap the braid around the handle?
or the handle of a knife if its in a scabbard?


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Theumage. There are plenty of tools to help tie nail knots or their variants. Not quite what I was after though.
Both great suggestions bnsyak - but my 'yak knife, and pliers, are a Leatherman Skeltool... not a smooth handle.


----------

